# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Switching Between Open Workbooks in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	The keyboard shortcut for moving to the next open workbook is either 
2.	To move to the previous open workbook, press 
	Or
	Press 


Select View -> Windows -> Switch Windows.

----------

